# ATI Radeon Mobility - Dual head on laptop is not xinerama

## brlewis

Hello,

I've an hp ze4430 laptop. It contains an ATI Radeon Mobility U1 (IGP

320M w/ 64MB shared memory). I am currently using the "radeon" driver

that I believe was shipped with XFree 4.3. This graphics card has the

ability to "extend" the desktop to 2048x78 using an external monitor. I

have been unable to find any documentation about such a feature being

supported (or not) by the radeon driver. I have attempted to obtain such

a result by trying everything I know to do in my XF86Config file. I can

get a 2048x768 desktop using the Xinerama option, but the extra desktop

space does not display on the external monitor, rather in empty space

next to the laptop's flat panel. I've also been successful cloning the

display on both monitors using different methods (MonitorLayout and

CloneDisplay). Does anyone know if the current radeon driver supports

this feature or of any documentation that may contain information that

will help me achieve this setup?

XF86Confg: http://www.656.org/ati/XF86Config

XFree86.0.log: http://www.656.org/ati/XFree86.0.log

----------

## bloatedfish

I'm with you.  I've got an eMachines m5310 with a 320M.  I've had success getting everything else to work(with a little help from my friends) but have been afraid to mess with the dual head scenario.  

I'm also very interested if anyone has any info on this subject.

----------

## metacove

I have an m5310 as well. I have tried the dual head. I have only been able to get it to clone the display at the same resolution X is running (Useless because its a wide aspect ration).

Please share if you figure this out!

----------

## asg719

I just got my Mobility 7500 working on my IBM Thinkpad T30 with Xinerama, here is my XF86Config

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Dual Layout"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" RightOf "Screen1"

   Screen      1  "Screen1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   Option      "Xinerama"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "speedo"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Laptop Monitor"

   ModelName    "IBM T30"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  40.0 - 70.0

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   VendorName   "Laptop Monitor"

   ModelName    "IBM T30"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

        VertRefresh  40.0 - 70.0

        Option       "dpms"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ForcePCIMode"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPPIOMode"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CPusecTimeout"         # <i>

        #Option     "AGPMode"               # <i>

        #Option     "AGPFastWrite"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "AGPSize"               # <i>

        #Option     "RingSize"              # <i>

        #Option     "BufferSize"            # <i>

        #Option     "EnableDepthMoves"      # [<bool>]

        #Option     "EnablePageFlip"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoBackBuffer"          # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRIReinit"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "PanelOff"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DDCMode"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "MonitorLayout"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "OverlayOnCRTC2"        # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CloneMode"             # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneHSync"            # [<str>]

        #Option     "CloneVRefresh"         # [<str>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "ForceLegacyCRT"        # <i>

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

   VideoRam    8192

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      0

EndSection

        

Section "Device"   

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "radeon"

   VendorName  "ATI Technologies Inc"

   BoardName   "Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]"

   VideoRam    8192

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth  24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes     "1024x768"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group 0

   Mode 0666

EndSection

```

Good Luck

----------

## brlewis

Thanks for the info, asg719. I notice right away that your Xinerama option is under the ServerLayout section. I've always seen it listed under the ServerFlags. Also I see that you have your VideoRam specified, which I believe I read and was told that was a big no-no with dual head configs. I'm going to implement a new config based on the one you posted on my machine when I get off work tonight and report back here.

Also, if anyone is having problems getting dual-head to work with their radeon (specifically the igp 320M and 340M), please take a look at this bug:

http://bugs.xfree.org/show_bug.cgi?id=443

There is a radeon register dump program listed towards the end of the report that I encourage you to run and post results to the bug. Hopefully we can get this working and close the bug for good.

----------

## asg719

I can see your point on the Xinerama option being moved.  With regards to specifying the memory, the other configs I've see on this card had the ram specified but what do I know.  I'll try and fool with my config and see what works cause I am always looking to tweak  :Smile: 

----------

## brlewis

Well, I tried a config that looks like yours and I am still having the same problem. Same result even if I comment out the videoram stuff. I did learn though that the Xinerama option in the ServerLayout section seems to be just fine. Thanks for you help.

----------

## asg719

well it looks like a bug to me and you're gonna have to tough it out.  Maybe hit up the CVS for a newer versions of XFree and such.  Good luck

----------

## dan2003

has anybody progressed past this point yet????

----------

## brlewis

 *dan2003 wrote:*   

> has anybody progressed past this point yet????

 

No, no movement on this whatsoever. The bug is still open, but not too much going on with it these days. I have not tried any of the XFree86 releases this year yet though.

----------

## artoo

I am using the xfree drivers, and have xinerama working, with my radeon M9. The only downside is that the driver manually disables DRi when using xienerama. I created 2 server layouts, so i can do one cloned sidplay + DRi if i need it for whatever reason.

----------

